# Names



## rocky7 (Apr 17, 2008)

just curious. when registering your pup, are we supposed to put our last name for the pup or his parents last name? i'd prefer the parents last name. vomhaven. gives it that german touch.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

usually the breeder asks you to use the last name 
Brady's last name is below


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if that is the kennel name of the owners, then it is proper....if it is the "last name" or kennel name of a dog they did not breed, then it is not proper usage....

the "last name" belongs to the breeder and identifies the dogs origin, not ownership traditionally...

for example, my pups will be

Heist/Havoc/Hawke/Harper von Wolfstraum.....









their mother is 

Bianka von Spitzbubezwinger (owned by von Wolfstraum - bred by Spitzbubezwinger - pups bred by me, so all are von Wolfstraum)

and father is 

Onnegardens Griff (owned by Wilmothhaus - bred by Onnegardens)

The breeders kennel name is on the pups....those who follow the SV style use sequential alphabetical identifers for each litter...so all the F von Wolfstraums are the same parentage, the G and H ditto.

If your breeder does not have a kennel name, you can chose something unique and meaningful to you...if he does have one, it is courtesy to use it if he does not pre-register the pups prior to sale.

Lee


----------



## rocky7 (Apr 17, 2008)

good info. thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> Heist/Havoc/Hawke/Harper von Wolfstraum.....
> 
> 
> ...


Is that enough names?







I think you need about 3.5 times that


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

just my favorite H's..............H's are much nicer than I's







BTW........and fall is a lovely time to housebreak a puppy







.....and just think of all the Christmas presents he can have when he is 6







months old..................























Lee


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've always had to use the last name of the breeder and the first name began with a letter that the breeder told me to use. all of the pups from that particular litter have the same first letter in their first name. Earlheim Helmar vomVollKommen. i think the breeder should have dicussed this with you.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Could have been more on the GSDCA side, Am breeder side

My SCH koer'd male, who was Am bred (1/2 am working lines and 1/2 German lines), was Hinterland's Thor Baer , SCh2, TT, CGC, OB3, SG1 and KK2. Hinterlands was the breeder's kennel name and Thor Baer is what I named him.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

We actually registered him under the breeders name
She named Him Petey Van Der Graf.
So that's his registered name, but we call him echo.


She named him Petey because he was in her P litter.
I always thought that was cute, he had a brother Pedro I think 
haa haa and his sister was Petra.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan (Mar 7, 2008)

When do you use von and when do you use vom? Is it a gender thing?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CJ's MomWhen do you use von and when do you use vom? Is it a gender thing?


. 

It's a German grammar thing that relates to gender, yes, but not gender of the dog. In German, like many languages, nouns are assigned a gender.

So whether or not to use von or vom (a contraction of von dem) depends on the gender of the noun it refers to. In this case, the gender of the noun of the kennel name. Von is appropriate for feminine nouns, and vom for masculine and neuter nouns.

For example, the noun in our kennel name, Haus, is neuter. So the correct preposition to include in the name would be "vom".


----------

